# Well Child V20.2



## Partha (Aug 31, 2009)

Upto what age can ICD V20.2 be used? Else V70...


----------



## jgf-CPC (Aug 31, 2009)

*V20.2*

My ICD book states  pediatric age 0-17 if that helps


----------



## Partha (Aug 31, 2009)

Thank you


----------

